# Suburban Hot water gas valve replacement?



## jomama (Jun 18, 2003)

I have to change the gas valve, anybody done this?
Anything I need to watch out for?
Thanks


----------



## jomama (Jun 30, 2003)

Suburban Hot water gas valve replacement?

OK, I replaced the valve and I can hear it working but now I have NO SPARK!
Any Ideas?


----------



## C Nash (Jun 30, 2003)

Suburban Hot water gas valve replacement?

What year? Check to see if you have the spark electriod close enough to ground.  You should have about 1/4 inch. If so and no spark the board (if it has one)may be bad.  Was it working before and can you light the burner with a match. Ck wires to be sure none were knocked loose.  Just turning the valve on should not let any gas flow.  You should have to depress the pilot light button before you have any flow.  Pilot heats the thermo coupler which allows the valve to open.  BE CAREFUL :dead:


----------

